
Ask HN: Is there much future in the encryption hardware game? - em0ney
http://www.senetas.com/encryptors/layer-2-encryptors/
======
em0ney
Anyone have opinions on whether encryption hardware is a growing trend? Or is
it simply a less relevant catch-all approach that will disappear with better
security practises

